# What kind of fish?



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

So, I finally got a picture of him. Can you help identify him. A friend said he will stay small but someone mentioned he was lying. lol
He's about 2 inches.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

JFancy said:


> So, I finally got a picture of him. Can you help identify him. A friend said he will stay small but someone mentioned he was lying. lol
> He's about 2 inches.


Looks like an Albino Rubber Lip Pleco to me. They get up to around 10" or so.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I cant tell but its either a "Regular" Albino Pleco or a Female Albino Bristlenose. I highly doubt that is a rubbernose/lip, to be sure I would have to see the guys sucker on the glass.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

AquariumTech said:


> I cant tell but its either a "Regular" Albino Pleco or a Female Albino Bristlenose. I highly doubt that is a rubbernose/lip, to be sure I would have to see the guys sucker on the glass.




What features does a rubberlip have?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks to me like albino bristle nose female


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

oh yeah, bristle nose plecos only get like 4"


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

JFancy said:


> What features does a rubberlip have?


Rubberlip/tips will have a rounded off and smooth face. Also their sucker will be like an elliptical shape or like a really skinny oval, where as the other plecos will have the usually circle-like sucker. Those are the easiest way to tell, but like I said I highly doubt what you have is one. Like I said above, I think you have an Albino Bristlenose (Female), but it also could be a "regular" albino.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take a pic of the bottom of the fish when it sticks to the front glass.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

Found him stuck under a cave I had in the tank dead.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

JFancy said:


> Found him stuck under a cave I had in the tank dead.


Have you tested you tank recently?


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

No, I just assumed he died because he was stuck, not because of my water he was wedged underneath the cave . My other pleco and platies are doing just fine.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

JFancy said:


> No, I just assumed he died because he was stuck, not because of my water he was wedged underneath the cave . My other pleco and platies are doing just fine.


Fish don't usually get stuck as you say. Something was probably wrong with him.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Ghost Knife said:


> Fish don't usually get stuck as you say. Something was probably wrong with him.


This.

Especially Plecos.

Or wrong with the water.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

AquariumTech said:


> This.
> 
> Especially Plecos.
> 
> Or wrong with the water.


Yeah, Plecos are built like tanks. They have very tough skin and because of this are not prone to disease.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Ghost Knife said:


> Yeah, Plecos are built like tanks. They have very tough skin and because of this are not prone to disease.


At least not prone to most parasites. They dont really have scales they have plates of armor, like a lot of catfish of the type do. Though parasites can still get in through the gills, the eyes and other membranes/holes in their bodies have some kind of protection. So either way they are more susceptible to water quality problems than disease problems; and to add to that they are some pretty hardy fish, even the most sensitive types. I would really get that water checked out.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

I checked the water the other day and everything was normal. He was in the tank with the platy fry and snail and they are all fine.
I honestly think he died of being stuck/smashed under the cave because I had to lift it up to get him out, there was also a dark spot on his stomach kind of like a bruise.

He/she was a bristlenose.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I could tell it was a female, it is pretty easy to tell with those guys. For her to be killed by the rock it would have had to been dropped. Plecos are strong fish, like I said on the last post, their "skin" is basically plates of armor. I doubt she died because of that, I dont think I have ever seen a pleco, get stuck anywhere, ever. 

Anyways were not here to rail you, sorry to hear it, they are definitely an awesome fish to have.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

AquariumTech said:


> I could tell it was a female, it is pretty easy to tell with those guys. For her to be killed by the rock it would have had to been dropped. Plecos are strong fish, like I said on the last post, their "skin" is basically plates of armor. I doubt she died because of that, I dont think I have ever seen a pleco, get stuck anywhere, ever.
> 
> Anyways were not here to rail you, sorry to hear it, they are definitely an awesome fish to have.


IDK... The only thing I did around a few days before it died was take out all the adult platy and sold them and released the fry that was in the breeder net....Im puzzled.

Well with that being said....what kind of pleco/algea eater would do well in a mbuna tank with a ph of 8.o and I need one that wont take getting bullied?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

JFancy said:


> IDK... The only thing I did around a few days before it died was take out all the adult platy and sold them and released the fry that was in the breeder net....Im puzzled.
> 
> Well with that being said....what kind of pleco/algea eater would do well in a mbuna tank with a ph of 8.o and I need one that wont take getting bullied?


Well a PH of 8.0 is pretty high. I am pretty sure every algae eater will want a PH of 6-7. Now PH is one of the smaller things to consider, but plecos are still going to be your best bet. The fish you had is probably one of the best choices for this.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would not recommend mixing south american fish with african cichlids...their requirements are quite different...if you are keeping mbuna ; it is a good idea to allow algae to grow on the rocks for them to feed on..


----------

